# Don't use your mobile on Stena lines!



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

A warning to passengers printed in the Guardian Money section on Saturday warns passengers that if they use their mobile phones on a Stena ferry once the ship has left port, the ships' mobile phone service swamps any outside providers signal, and the phone then locks on to the ship service.

It is an outside company and works the same way as international roaming and it has costs upto £3 per minute to make calls. Receiving a call costs £1 per minute and texts cost between 40p and 50p each.

You should get a warning text from the compnay, so be aware. They do have free WiFi on the ships so it might be better to use that instead.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The same regime applies on Brittany Ferries and a couple of years ago when my bill came in for a call I had made while leaving Plymouth - a couple of miles from the ship I was still locked on to the ship's one......

So add BF to the list......  

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Same on DFDS but usually only when out of reach of the shore.

I've always had a text warning me though.


----------

